# Brupper



## jw (Jan 2, 2023)

Y’all have _Brunch_, I have _Brupper. 



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 2, 2023)

Cook them eggs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jan 2, 2023)

Taylor said:


> Cook them eggs.


“Well,” as they say, “Bless your lil heart.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## MyCrows (Jan 2, 2023)

Is that black garlic salt I see in background?


----------



## jw (Jan 2, 2023)

Just black peppa


----------



## MyCrows (Jan 2, 2023)

Even more important than salt.


jw said:


> Just black peppa

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Jan 3, 2023)

Taylor said:


> Cook them eggs.



No offense but there is another thread for this ongoing theological debate. I think it's been established at this point in Church history that sides have been taken and agreements to disagree have been reached. hahahaha

(If you feel the need to always fence for your position maybe ask the mods to make an Overcooked Eggs Only forum like we have the schism of forums for baptisms? hahaha)


----------



## ZackF (Jan 3, 2023)

jw said:


> Y’all have _Brunch_, I have _Brupper.
> 
> View attachment 9921_


Looks great. I typically don’t get bread but I ordered a pair of bacon/egg/cheese biscuits at the cafeteria at work this morning I specified over-medium instead of the usual scrambled eggs used. Delicious! #onYourSide

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Jan 3, 2023)

Taylor said:


> Cook them eggs.


My favorite thing to do is cut off all the white, until the circle of the yoke is left only, and then eat the yoke all in one bite. Yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jan 3, 2023)

Or just slonk a few from the glass. No soy involved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jan 3, 2023)

Y'all, cook your eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John The Baptist (Jan 3, 2023)

JH said:


> My favorite thing to do is cut off all the white, until the circle of the yoke is left only, and then eat the yoke all in one bite. Yummy


I thought I was the only one

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 3, 2023)

I had brupper yesterday but didn’t think to take pictures. Tonight I was happy with meager gruel.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jw (Jan 3, 2023)

VictorBravo said:


> I had brupper yesterday but didn’t think to take pictures. Tonight I was happy with meager gruel.
> View attachment 9929


I need to make my way nearby some day, Brother, so we can gruel it together!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 3, 2023)

jw said:


> I need to make my way nearby some day, Brother, so we can gruel it together!


I keep thinking the same thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

